# Bratwurst



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Back in Ohio I’d get really good Bratwurst sandwiches. 

Maybe cause there were more German places there. I look at the Bratwurst in the stores here and it looks fatty so I can’t bring myself to buy it. 

Does anyone have store brands to recommend?

Thanks


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

If you can find Johnsonville, I highly recommend them. The fresh ones are best. The pre-cooked are okay. 

If you have a Costco near you, I believe theirs are now made by Johnsonville. 

Simmer them in a good dark beer and onions for the best flavor and brown them on a low grill. 

Serve them up with sauerkraut, a spicy brown mustard and take a big bite of happiness. 

If there is a Whole Foods, Theirs are pretty good as well. And they usually have some interesting flavors. The fat will render out if you simmer them slowly, at least mostly.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Our Publix selłs Johnsonvile so I'll look for them. Thanks. Whole Foods is too far so I don't get there often. Not a Cosco member cause its too far.

The ones I liked in Ohio were a bit spicy. They had sauteed green peppers an onions on the bun.

Dark beer is Lager, right? (I,m a Light beer fan)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ktownskier said:


> If you can find Johnsonville, I highly recommend them. The fresh ones are best. The pre-cooked are okay.
> 
> If you have a Costco near you, I believe theirs are now made by Johnsonville.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, we love Brats, the beer and onions must kick it up
a knotch :smile:...We’ll be buying Brats soon.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I keep several packages of the Johnsonville Brats and Sausage on hand all the time. The sausage ate not their breakfast links, same size as the Brats. But they also have _hot_ n _spicy_ brats. I Haven't tried them as they do look spicy but maybe within your range.

Bud

Note, slow cooking gets everything inside the casing boiling. Makes a good argument for an apron.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I buy Walmart's Great Value brand. Cook a bunch up with beer, onions and garlic. Freeze them and take out a few when I need them to grill.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

@rjniles is right, I have done the same. It speeds up the process. Not quite as good as doing them fresh, but good to have on hand. 

If you like breakfast sausage, the pre-cooked Johnsonville breakfast sausage is really good. I really like the turkey ones. They have good spice, especially for Midwestern tastes. Where Ketchup is considered a spice!

I find the raw ones tend to be a little stale. 

Just an FYI, for any pre-packed meat product, make sure that the packaging is tight to the product. If it slips and slides, it has lost it's vacuum and is bad. Any good grocery store should be going through their pre-packed product on a regular basis and cull products for dates and products have that have gone bad. 

Sometimes, I have gone into a store and have seen loose packages and have pulled them and tossed them on the floor and then took a look at the dates. I have found that they front stocked instead of back stocked. If I am by myself, I have grabbed a cart and did a quick cull and then asked for the meat manager or the store manager and showed them what I found. The meat manager usually swears and gets angry. The store manager apologizes and questions why I did it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ha, my store is used to me being ‘helpful’ and pointing out items that are past their best by dates, if its months past. But I try to do it sweetly. My store is small an one of the older ones. Recently needed qt of milk and all Best By dates were that day. 

Might not matter to some but it does to me.

And don’t even get me started on old EGGS!!! I love eggs but hardly buy them lately. I’ve always heard runny whites are old eggs or old chickens. Plus I test in pan of water.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

ktownskier said:


> le.
> 
> Just an FYI, for any pre-packed meat product, make sure that the packaging is tight to the product. If it slips and slides, it has lost it's vacuum and is bad. Any good grocery store should be going through their pre-packed product on a regular basis and cull products for dates and products have that have gone bad.


Now you want the bad news. When those dates get too close many stores pull those products and cook them or marinade them to extend those dates. Or, slap on the "special" price to move them quickly. I frequently buy those specials and either cook them up or freeze them, the dates do have a safe margin. But I avoid their buffet.

Bud


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Love white brats. I wasn't able to find any locally until I happened to spot a package of Bobak brand. Really good, but they don't seem to be easy to find, or maybe people are snatching them up as soon as they are put out. 



https://bobak.com/shop/index.php/cooked-bratwurst.html


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

"white brats" now tell me they aren't pure fat. I see them here a lot but have never dared to try them. Some will have a few speckles of meat but basically all white.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

White bratwurst. FWIW

https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/german/bratwurst-white


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> White bratwurst. FWIW
> 
> https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/german/bratwurst-white


Thank you, I will pick some up and try them.

Bud


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> "white brats" now tell me they aren't pure fat. I see them here a lot but have never dared to try them. Some will have a few speckles of meat but basically all white.
> 
> Bud



Ughhh. If they were fatty I'd never be able to force myself to eat them. They are not, and are very tasty. To me they are best cooked on the grill and go great with German potato salad and a garden salad. Or you could do like the Germans do and serve them grilled, with a hard roll and Dijon mustard along with pommes fritas served in a little cone of paper, and wash it all down with a cold beer.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just one of those meat products that I just assumed and never asked. I will let you know.

Now my dad would occasionally buy (and eat alone) tripe. He would also eat pig's brain, also alone.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don’t see the word ‘jowl’ very often.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> Thank you, I will pick some up and try them.
> 
> Bud


You're welcome Bud.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Now my dad would occasionally buy (and eat alone) tripe. He would also eat pig's brain, also alone.
> 
> Bud



Reminds me of when I was in Georgia back in the early 70's. They were serving chitterlings. I could not force myself to eat that stuff. Yuk.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been looking for that picture! Thanks. One of the painters put that up once.:wink2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I bought a 10 lb. bucket of chitlin's once. Opened it, looked, closed it, threw it away.

So what's the aversion to them? It's hog intestines as are sausage casings.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought the brats yesterday...Great Bear.
There was five in a package. I put them on hot dog rolls with
Coney Island mustard, sauerkraut and Hot pepper flakes.
I forgot that I was going to use fried onions instead of sauerkraut. 
It was delicious. 

There was one leftover, the head guy chopped it
up and put it in his omelet with jalapeños and cheese. :smile:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not knowledgeable on this but it was always my understanding that "hog intestines" are turned inside out and scraped very clean leaving just the outside skin for the casing. A quick read on the chitlin's didn't go into any of that detail. I think I'll pass.

Then there is Andrew Zimmern who from the shows I have watched has a cast iron stomach. Man, he would eat anything. Bring on the vomit image.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Now I’m torn today between buying Brats or Kielbasa. 

Or Italian beef, but that involves crockpot an long cooking time. I want instant gratification today. :smile:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I bought the brats yesterday...Great Bear.
> There was five in a package. I put them on hot dog rolls with
> Coney Island mustard, sauerkraut and Hot pepper flakes.
> I forgot that I was going to use fried onions instead of sauerkraut.
> ...


I like the sauerkraut but it isn't something I keep on hand. May try harder in the future.

Picked up more Johnsonville Brats and Sausage yesterday, they were on sale for $3.99 for pack of 5.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I paid either 4:99 or 4:49 ( cant remember) on sale
for the Blac Bear.

A few months back I bought the smoked ones (Johnsonville) at
a Whole Foods store opening (1/2 price sale) @3.00 a package.
I bought 4 packages and froze them. 

I buy sauerkraut in a can in Walmart 50 cents a can. We use 1/2 can
the other half I refrigerate; it has a long shelf life in the fridge.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I buy sauerkraut in a can in Walmart 50 cents a can. We use 1/2 can
> the other half I refrigerate; it has a long shelf life in the fridge.


Many years ago MIL and I gave wife a :bangin: for buying sauerkraut in a can. In glass jar only since. That brat on a bun with kraut etc. is some good eating.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> Not knowledgeable on this but it was always my understanding that "hog intestines" are turned inside out and scraped very clean leaving just the outside skin for the casing. A quick read on the chitlin's didn't go into any of that detail. I think I'll pass.
> 
> Then there is Andrew Zimmern who from the shows I have watched has a cast iron stomach. Man, he would eat anything. Bring on the vomit image.
> 
> Bud


Read somewhere on the innerweb chitlin's must be very clean but should have some fat left on them. Then boiled and may be fried after. No thanks.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok bought store brand fresh Brats. Plus they sold Lager by the can. Bought one fat can. My kitchen smells like a brewery now but the Brats are simmering. 

How long do they simmer to get all fat out? Then I will brown in skillet. 

I’ll freeze rest.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I boiled mine for about 4 or 5 minutes. Then fried them in a drizzle
of olive oil until browned and crunchy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, these boiled 20 min. Do not seem fatty at all! But will shorten time next batch.

Oh wow. Sooo delicious. I’ve been missing out all these yrs. i won’t miss all the German Octoberfest this fall in Ohio. 

And, easy!!! Hoagie buns fresh baked. Thought I could eat 2, but no. Curious if my daughter will like them. But who cares.

They had good flavor an didn’t seem spicy but my mouth feels like I’ve had something hot.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Ok bought store brand fresh Brats. Plus they sold Lager by the can. Bought one fat can. My kitchen smells like a brewery now but the Brats are simmering.
> 
> How long do they simmer to get all fat out? Then I will brown in skillet.
> 
> I’ll freeze rest.


I simmer them in the beer and onions until the beer is almost gone, and then throw them on the grill or freeze them. 

The onions are pretty used up so I toss them. 

I prefer sauerkraut, and it must be refrigerated either in a bag or jar never in a can, and it does keep for a long time. It is a multi purpose accompaniment, it goes well with a lot of sausage and of course, The Reuben or Rachel.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just like Ohio. I like sauerkraut on hotdogs so will try it on Brats next time.


----------

